# homemade 20A regulated power supply from cpu power supply



## austexjwlry (Jun 8, 2007)

There is a Yahoo Tech. group Electroplating 101.Free to join.

One file is, Make your own 20A regulated power supply from two old computer power supplies. By member pacificfreight.

The other is 200A pc power supply as a rectifier. By member wgaybba.

I have not tried them but sounds like they will work! Lots of info and great links.

Wayne


----------



## Noxx (Jun 8, 2007)

Very interesting, thanks !


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 8, 2007)

I also find this interesting. I used to belong to that forum and made quite a few posts. I spent about 10 years in plating and owned a couple of gold plating shops in L.A. in the'70's. I still enjoy discussing plating. Your post reminded me of the existence of that forum and I rejoined it today. There are many similarities in plating and refining, especially with electrolytic refining processes. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 8, 2007)

They have 3,900 members , most of them would enjoy this forum as much as I have!

I just bought some smb I learned about on this forum, from Austin Home Brew! I'll try it out shortly!

Thank Tou Mr Noxx for all your hard work.

Wayne


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 8, 2007)

Wayne,
I thank you also. Power supply is one of the last items I need to
start with catalytic converter processing. I just don't have the cash 
for a decent one. Building my own sounds alot better, my father is
an electronic technician so I can probably get some help there.
Here is a link I found on there;

http://www.sa-eastcape.co.za/brc/Tech/ZS2AI_PSU/ZS2AI_PSU.htm#SWITCH%

Thanks. Jim


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 8, 2007)

Jim,

With bulky material like cat. converter scrap I was wondering why you could'nt use multiple p.c. power supplies, pretty much as is with multiple cathodes & anodes in a 5 gallon bucket or even 20 to 55 gallon plastic barrels or drums?

I have at least 20 working power supplies from old computers I've scrapped! Worth some thought. I would'nt care at all if they fryed since they were free!

I'd really like like to know what you hear from your dad.
The site you posted on power supplies is awesome!

Thanks,

Wayne


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 8, 2007)

Wayne,
I have tried a 10 amp manual battery charger with a 5 gallon bucket,
but the charger kept kicking on and off. Everytime it kicks off the metals will drop back into the bucket. I then just hooked it up to my truck, as the alternator will just keep constant amps going. I worked at an alternator shop that closed, and I saved alot of Leece-Neville high output alternators
to try and use, maybe mount it up and run with a motor like a generator.
I now have the polypropylene filter material to make a filter bag to keep
the metals from dropping back in the solution, just have to get around to doing it. Also need a heater to heat the solution as that will help the process.Nice weather is back, so now lack of $$$ is the only problem.

I found the power supply link on the yahoo electroplating 101 forum that you let us in on. I know what your saying about free power supplies, and not worrying about frying them, I have a bunch also, and there is plenty more where they came from. 
Thanks. Jim


----------



## lmills148 (Jun 8, 2007)

I dont know if it makes a difference but doesn't the power supply in a pc and a battery charger create two different wave shapes?
I think the battery charger uses a half wave rectifier, with an O scope this this would apear as half sine wave without the negative cycle (I think its actually refered to as pulsating dc. Whereas the pc power supply uses a full wave bridge rectifier with a dielectric to filter ripple Voltage to produce DC.

I have been curious though how the different wave shapes effect the plating (or reverse plating) process if anyone could clarify.


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 8, 2007)

jim,

My dad in Montana and I work with a material called Spectra 900 to manu. bulletproof vests,its a similar material to the fishing gloves you can't cut yourself while filleting fish are made out of.I've thought about cutting off one of the fingers to see if might make a good pouch. If so it can be purchased for about $35. a yard for 3 1/2 oz weight.
Do you buy your material locally?

Thanks


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 8, 2007)

Wayne,
I bought the material from Action Mining, it is what they use in their bags with the System III and System IV machines. 
You can check out the catalog online at ; actionmining.com
Jim


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 8, 2007)

lmills148,
I was told that it is the amps that is important in getting the material to the plates, the voltage can be different, as in differnt types of supplies,
but what I need is the steady amperage. I guess the waves and ripple 
stuff would be important for plating, but I don't think it would be as important in electrowinning or electrorefining.
Check out the site that Wayne listed; Yahoo Tech. group Electroplating 101
It appears to be alot of info do soak up there, I know I will be checking it.

I got alot of reading to do in studying this, as I still don't fully comprehend
alot of electronic stuff, I need to get my father's input also.
Jim


----------



## lmills148 (Jun 9, 2007)

jimdoc said:


> I was told that it is the amps that is important in getting the material to the plates, the voltage can be different, as in differnt types of supplies,



I have also read this but I dont understand the advantage to the lower voltage, doesn't this create more heat? 



jimdoc said:


> I don't think it would be as important in electrowinning or electrorefining



whats the difference?


----------

